# Ridley Question



## Claudio14 (Jan 25, 2008)

Will a 2009 Ridley Dean Fork work ith my 08 Noah Frame?

I have the opportunity to purchase on at a very reasonable price, and I am intrigued by the R-flow function.

The main difference I see is that the head tube on the Noah Fork is 1/8" taperd to 1.5" will I need an new headset?

I have never owned a TT bike, so would my Campy SR fron brake work on the Dean fork?

Thanks


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

Not that this answers your question, but I don't find the R-Flow fork to be a great handling fork. It allows quite a bit of twist through the fork, which is not something I have experienced before with any other fork....


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

The bigger question is whether the rake on the Dean fork is the same as the rake on the stock Noah fork.


----------



## TKL (Aug 4, 2010)

*Ridley 2012 pf30 bottom bracket and Rotor 3DF crankset*

Sorry to hijack the thread. 

I'm trying to fit my Rotor 3DF crankset to my 2012 Ridley Noah which has a pressfit 30 bottom bracket. All the literature says its doable with a Rotor PF4630 bottom bracket but my LBS says otherwise. 

Any one has experience with rotor 30mm cranks and the pressfit 30 bb shells? the internal diameter of is 46mm and width is 68mm.


----------

